# ROLLING SHELLS ANYWHERE?



## adzy (Jul 27, 2005)

I posted a thread not long ago "dead 180". I need a shell badely.

I live in australia if anyone knows someone or knows where a shop has rolling shells in stock please email me. I will be happy with a silvia even. I would prefere a white silvia or black 180. I have to get one soon i have told my work i am getting a turbo fitted and its been getting fitted for a while now! Im a mechanic and if my boss finds out i wrote my own car off im gone. Cheers guys. :balls:


----------

